# Family Photos!



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I took some new "family portraits" and wanted to share. Hope you guys don't mind seeing some Halpert 





































Pwwweeaaasseee can I has it mama? (working with "leave it")









Leave it
















]


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

*more...*





































Look at (hard to see but) her little paw, compared to his. Its like as big as his nail hahah


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Very cute!!!!! What breed is Halpert??


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

such focus on that treat.......LOL.... cute pics!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you  I think they are pretty cute pics too haha. And yes they were VERY focused on that treat.

Halpert is a Great Dane, he is 9 months old.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You take such clear, crisp and lovely photos...I so enjoyed these, and think all three of your babies are awesome.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVED these pics!!! What a lovely crew you have. Halpert gets more handsome every day and your chis.... just gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Everyone did very well on the leave it command; 
Good for them (you)! Great Pics!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Everyone did very well on the leave it command;
> Good for them (you)! Great Pics!


Haha thanks! We try 



Brodysmom said:


> I LOVED these pics!!! What a lovely crew you have. Halpert gets more handsome every day and your chis.... just gorgeous babies!!


Thanks! I know I'm biased but I pretty much think Halpert is the most handsome thing. Don't tell my boyfriend but... I'm pretty sure Halp's the love of my life  He's the most amazing dog. Every time I look at him my heart just fills!

Oh yeah the other guys are ok too  As devilish and silly as they are. The wee ones certainly keep me on my toes! (Where as Halpert just steps on them...)

For any Halp lovers I just posted a ton of pictures in the Other Pets section


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous. I am amazed at the LEAVE IT pic...well done all of the pack !! What well behaved wee ones you have and the baby Halpert too..he is charming.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Hehe thanks. I also really like the first leave it picture with just Pheebs and Schrodie. He's just looking at me like PLEASE?! As if its killing him or something haha


----------



## Rosey (Feb 13, 2010)

How cute! I have always thought it would be fun to own a great dane and then little chis to go with it I have a newfie and a chi poo so i guess its close enough 

Adorable family


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Perfect pictures of a perfect fur family!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Perfect pictures of a perfect fur family!!


:hello1:
Thank you! How about some group pictures of your crew 

And Rosey that sounds like a cute group as well!


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

what a charming little group.  I am in love with Halpert lol. And schroeder's eyes.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Stark said:


> what a charming little group.  I am in love with Halpert lol. And schroeder's eyes.


Schroeder does have nice, big, colorful eyes. They are much better in person though in sunlight. He's actually got like 3-4 different colors in rings, but on film it doesn't show up.

And I'm in love with Halpert too! That boy has MORE than stolen my heart!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great pics, love your family


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

IN LOVE WITH THESE PICS! i just love every single one! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow gorgeous pictures Phoebe looks so small and dainty/delicate! But the boys are lovely too!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Phoebe is a wee girl, probably around 3.5 lbs. She's very lean, but she isn't that short. She's got a models build 

But dainty and delicate in personality - NOT A CHANCE. She's my little demon child!


----------



## lostlolli (Nov 20, 2007)

aw, i love these pics! cool pillow cases! ikea?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fab pics!
I love your furry kids! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

halpert!!! ive missed u lOL. i always feel like im seeing doubles when you take pics like that...LOL. my cute chis!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Both chi's look like little dots next to Halpert LOL
Very nice photos!!!
Ok, I am off to see more photos of Halpert boy --->


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww great pics  Didn't mind seeing Halpert at all  He's sooooo big compared to them! lol But its so cute to see the size difference. Mine are all pretty much the same size, even though Willy is the smallest, its still the same lol
Is Halpert gentle with the little ones? Is it natural? I just ask because both Rosa and Luna seem to be gentle with Willy who is smaller and is 3 legged. I wonder if that happens naturally in our packs (though I know in the wild its not the case)


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks all.

He's big compared to most dogs, so he's GIANT compared to them haha. 
He's as gentle as a giant puppy can be. He doesn't really get to PLAY with them. But he'll bring them toys to try and play gentle games of tug with them. It isn't natural in the sense that as a pup without supervision he probably would have squished them and they'd be hurt or worse - and there fore wouldn't be able to tell him off. I do allow them to tell him off when he is getting in heir personal space in a way that they don't like, as I think dogs learn best from on another. So yes he has been taught to be more gentle around them, is it natural - not in his puppy brain! Many danes are VERY gentle with small dogs. But I wouldn't call it a completely natural instinct.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

all your dogs are soo cute!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I loooooooovvvve your dogs!!!!!!
Omygosh how did you get so lucky. And Halpert is such a sexy dane :coolwink: !


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute pics. I love Halpert's face and those two chi's are just darling.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

so so so cute! I love the name Halpert, I think it's going on my list for future pups! 
Adorable photos. The second to last one where both the chis have such fixed eyes on that yummy yummy snack is very funny! What good doggies!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Great photos...they are doing great on the leave it command also.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I just love your 3 pups. 

They are great pics. Very well behaved x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll have to take some new pictures soon! Its almost Halpert's first BDay / Phoebe's 2nd. Time flies!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, I love Halpert's expressions! They are so cute..and I love that comforter haha


----------

